# Thinking Red : New Guy



## Ajax (Mar 13, 2009)

Swill said I have to post nude pics of myself as my initiation.  Hard to do from this office, so instead I offer this up:  I'm in Ramadi (away from home), I've been 'snowed in' , I haven't showered in a couple of days and all I have is a day pack, my PPE and a woobie.  If anyone wants to offer me a place to curl up and lay my stinky head, you can take pictures of that.  

Off to the MCX to buy a fresh t-shirt and some drawers.

Hope to see some of you soon.  :)


----------



## Swill (Mar 13, 2009)

This seems applicable:

"There is something I want to get off my chest. It's about that summer, when you went away to community college. I got an offer to do Playgirl Magazine, and I did it. I did a full spread for Playgirl Magazine. I mean spread man, I pulled my butt apart and stuff. I was totally nude. it was weird."   --Cal Naughton Jr. in Talladega Nights


----------



## Ajax (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just watching this at the flight line.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## AugieSpook (Apr 9, 2009)

Ajax, need us to send you a care package?  PM me your addy.


----------

